

To Boldly Go: A One-Way Human Mission to Mars - billswift
http://journalofcosmology.com/Mars108.html

======
billswift
Also a book _A One Way Mission to Mars: Colonizing the Red Planet_ ,
[http://www.amazon.com/One-Way-Mission-Mars-
Colonizing/dp/098...](http://www.amazon.com/One-Way-Mission-Mars-
Colonizing/dp/0982955243/ref=pd_sim_b_1)

And <http://journalofcosmology.com/Contents12.html> is the Table of Contents
of _The Human Mission to Mars Colonizing the Red Planet_
([http://www.amazon.com/Human-Mission-Mars-Colonizing-
Planet/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Human-Mission-Mars-Colonizing-
Planet/dp/0982955235/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303609752&sr=8-1))

------
michaelpinto
By the way Nova had a great segment on using a plasma rocket to get to Mars in
just 39 days or so: <http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/space/plasma-rockets.html>

A must read book on this subject is also the case for Mars:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Case_for_Mars>

